# 7th Special Forces Group (A) Soldier killed in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/080629-01.html

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 29, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed June 27 while conducting a combat reconnaissance patrol in Lamay, Afghanistan. 

Staff Sgt. Travis K. Hunsberger, 24, was fatally wounded when he struck a pressure-plated improvised explosive device during a dismounted deliberate route clearance as part of the patrol.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha senior communications sergeant assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) here.

Hunsberger is survived by his wife, Hannah, of Fayetteville, N.C.; parents, Steven and Ronda Hunsberger, of Goshen, Ind.; brother, Kyle Hunsberger; and sister, Kelsey Hunsberger, both also of Goshen, Ind.   

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-2269 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187. 

For Staff Sgt. Hunsberger's bio, click here...

For the family statement, click here...








> Staff Sgt. Travis K. Hunsberger, An Army Special Forces Soldier, was killed June 27 while conducting a combat reconnaissance patrol in Lamay, Afghanistan. (US Army photo)


----------



## moobob (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP warrior.


----------



## rv808 (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP, and thank you for your service.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest in Peace Brother.

Your watch is over.

Crip


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest In Peace
Pro Patria


----------



## 0699 (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 30, 2008)

Blue Skies Always Green Beret.

~S~


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Hunsberger

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## car (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest Easy Green Beret ! 

Thank you for your service and ultimate sacrifice. Take a knee, light em up if got em and rest with your Brothers in the sky. 


RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP SSG Hunsberger, condolences to your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP


----------

